# Aldes T-One et contrôle à distance



## Le Pendu de Charles Ville (21 Mai 2017)

Bonjour,

On entends parler de plus en plus de domotique mais quand on regarde le sujet d'un peu plus prêt, sur certains points, pas grand chose n'est possible.

Je poste donc ici pour voir si quelqu'un aurait une solution ou une piste que je n'aurait pas vu.

En fait, j'ai deux questions, dans le cadre d'une construction RT2012 avec un T-One de chez Aldes pour chauffer la maison, est-il possible de contrôler ce système à distance et via un Nest ? (une autre solution équivalente au T-One peut-être envisagé)

Concernant les volets roulants, apparemment il n'existe pas de solution compatible iOS.

Voilà, si vous avez des solutions, j'attends vos retours 

Merci.


----------



## drs (21 Mai 2017)

Bonjour

Jeedom 
Logiciel open source, permettant le contrôle de pas mal d'équipements de constructeurs différents.
Je pilote mes volets, mes wemo, mon poele a bois, mes hue...tout ca au sein de la même interface, et sans cloud associé.


----------



## Le Pendu de Charles Ville (21 Mai 2017)

Oui je suis sur le site, j'essaye de tester l'application mais pour le moment je n'y arrive pas.

Au delà de ça, c'est sympa mais si le système de chauffage n'est pas compatible ça ne marchera pas, quelque soit l'app.

Apparemment Atlantic fait des choses plus ouverte mais c'est en cours de recherche...


----------



## drs (21 Mai 2017)

Oui c'est sûr, il faut que ton matériel soit compatible.


----------



## AlCor72 (22 Juin 2017)

Le Pendu de Charles Ville a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> On entends parler de plus en plus de domotique mais quand on regarde le sujet d'un peu plus prêt, sur certains points, pas grand chose n'est possible.
> 
> ...



Normalement tu as des solutions équivalentes chez Daikin qui, accolé à un thermostat Netatmo, est compatible HomeKit.


----------

